# nginx use cases



## gqgunhed (Feb 10, 2015)

I started a small project to collect some of my configuration files for nginx. It is far from perfect or a production-ready setup and it is not a complete walk-through.
It is more like some kind of toolbox with snippets from nginx.conf and some explanations.

The instructions are "works for me" and "work in progress" at the moment ;-)

Maybe this is helpful for anyone else here:
https://github.com/gqgunhed/nginx-cases

Feedback highly appreciated.


----------

